# Its official



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup it is official, we r moving April 30th. Good thing i have been packing but majority still to pack but everything helps, need to start checking how many buckets i need per tank and also need to get more boxes.
The fun begins oh boy lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

where to?????????????


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay...... The suspense was killing me ! LOL

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> where to?????????????


Dont know lol Just got the 2 month notice cause the house has been sold


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Yay...... The suspense was killing me ! LOL
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


hahhahahaha


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

7 tanks my god


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

dabandit1 said:


> 7 tanks my god


Have i mention that i have live cultures too and lots of house plants and a dog and a baby and and and lol


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am sure you will have lots of help when it comes to moving.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Petland in poco has tons of the styrofoam boxes used for shipping fish. I moved into my new place at the start of this month and had to move 2 freshwater and 1 brackish water tanks worth of fish. I literally just walked in and said i needed some of their boxes, they tried to get me to take all of them haha!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> I am sure you will have lots of help when it comes to moving.


Well i do hope so lol



Master wilkins said:


> Petland in poco has tons of the styrofoam boxes used for shipping fish. I moved into my new place at the start of this month and had to move 2 freshwater and 1 brackish water tanks worth of fish. I literally just walked in and said i needed some of their boxes, they tried to get me to take all of them haha!


hahahahha Thanks for letting me know, i was thinking on asking Mr Pets in PoCo, just 2 blocks away but if i cant find anything i will sure ask at Petland


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

dabandit1 said:


> 7 tanks my god


 7 tanks.piece of cake Claudia  When I moved from my last house, I had 80 tanks  
I am now trying to stay down to running anywhere from 12-20 :bigsmile:
Good luck on the move Claudia....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i noticed when you mentioned what else you had to move, the baby was last


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> 7 tanks.piece of cake Claudia  When I moved from my last house, I had 80 tanks
> I am now trying to stay down to running anywhere from 12-20 :bigsmile:
> Good luck on the move Claudia....


Yeah sure it will b a piece of cake, it will b hahahah



neven said:


> i noticed when you mentioned what else you had to move, the baby was last


hahahha well yeah cause we were talking about fish


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was packing a bit today and this is one of the boxes i was packing


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

He is making sure you're not going to forget him! ha ha. Claudia is going to give me her bowfront, so she has one less tank to move!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bugaboo433 said:


> He is making sure you're not going to forget him! ha ha. Claudia is going to give me her bowfront, so she has one less tank to move!!


Is a she lol Her name is Macy, i was asking her if she wanted that box to pack her stuff then i put it on the floor and told her to go in hahahha U will get my bowfront in a pic hahahahah


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I guess Macy has picked up on the fact Claudia can be a bit forgetful at times..................so she is just being on the safe side. I guess she has heard all the jokes about sending her to live with uncle dave.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> Well, I guess Macy has picked up on the fact Claudia can be a bit forgetful at times..................so she is just being on the safe side. I guess she has heard all the jokes about sending her to live with uncle dave.


Poor Macy lol

So my move is going to take 3 days lol omg i am not excited on moving, we will start on april 29 and finish may 1st


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

My parents are moving this month as well... on the 26th. Well they are moving within the Tri-Cities so it shouldn't be too bad. Besides they only have a 3' acrylic tank to move since I told them to get raid of the 90g. No dogs, no babies. Only 2 sets of sofas and a marble table that weighs like 150 lbs! Lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats an easy move lol landlord here want us out on april 30th by 1pm and the people at the new place is moving till may 1st so the only thing i could come up with was...rent the truck for the 29th and load it with everything but 2 queen mattresses for us to sleep, at nite clean up the place then on the 30th i will take my tanks down and will take them somewhere (i havent figure that out yet lol) then we will go to a motel for the nite and on may 1st move in to the new place.
Is going to b soo crazy and tiring but no choice


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i thought tenancy law states that you need to be out by 12pm on the 1st


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> i thought tenancy law states that you need to be out by 12pm on the 1st


Is at 1pm on the last day of the month


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Thats an easy move lol landlord here want us out on april 30th by 1pm and the people at the new place is moving till may 1st so the only thing i could come up with was...rent the truck for the 29th and load it with everything but 2 queen mattresses for us to sleep, at nite clean up the place then on the 30th i will take my tanks down and will take them somewhere (i havent figure that out yet lol) then we will go to a motel for the nite and on may 1st move in to the new place.
> Is going to b soo crazy and tiring but no choice


Oh my! That's not even funny!!! How can your fish, especially your seahorses, survive 24+ hrs in buckets? Besides shutting down n setting up 7 tanks on top of the move is a huge job! I can already imagine.... 

Just hope that u can get enough help since its gonna be weekdays.

Is it possible to shut down the tanks n rehome the fish at fellow members' tanks ahead of time? You can even set up couple of tanks in my garage if u want to. You can pick them up once everything is settled at the new place...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you John u rock  I am trying to figure out how to do this, i might get one tank down but i am looking which one will b the best, on top of that my fish keep on laying eggs, the red jewel fry got eating when they were free swimming so i thought ok one less thing to worry about...yeah right they laid eggs yesterday again lol
I know it will work out cause i will make it some how but still is stressful


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Took my 20g down, put all the plants in a 5g so will b easier to move. I also decided today that i am taking my lab down  I have phyto, rotifers and brine shrimp cultures going, i will start again after the move  Here is a pic of part of my lab, before i started with bbs
Rotifers were just fed and phyto was split.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U look scary Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Although I do have a shaved head, and I'm white, I don't have a goatee.

Oh, and I don't have a lab. That's important too.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Although I do have a shaved head, and I'm white, I don't have a goatee.
> 
> Oh, and I don't have a lab. That's important too.


Technically i had a lab lol i am taking it down as i write 
About the goatee i know that pic is old lol


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's from breaking bad that pic?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup. That guy is the ex-chemistry teacher\wizard "Walter White".

Just reminded me of him when she said she was shutting down her lab, lol.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will miss my lab but after the move it will b a much better one muuuuaaaahhhhhhhaaaa


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as it doesn't blow up and cause haz-mat to show up, you can be my neighbour anytime!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> As long as it doesn't blow up and cause haz-mat to show up, you can be my neighbour anytime!


hahahah dont worry, i will b careful


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

10 days and the 1st day of the crazy 3 will come lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont stop thinking on how i can move my tanks, not cause of the moving part but because i am going to a motel for the nite. 
so i am guessing i will use 6 buckets for fresh water fish
-I think 3 square buckets will do with one breeder box each for the 50g long
-3 for the fish in the 72g, i dont want to many fish in the same bucket so i can put some rocks in there 
-Horse tank i think i will do like i did before, 5 buckets but the buckets with just water will stay in the car
- For the 65g sw tank i am guessing 2 for just the fish, live rock and corals in couple of buckets just to move them and when i get to the hotel i can put them in one tote i have here
-The 20g is down and i put all the plants in a 5g tank so i will just take water out and carry it out
-The 6g chi will b the same as the 5g, just take some water out and voila 
I hate moving and i am not really looking forward to the move but at the same time i just want to b moved already


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

not sure if its still like this but when I rented and the house sold I was entitled to a month free rent if you didnt already know check it out in the tentant act


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> not sure if its still like this but when I rented and the house sold I was entitled to a month free rent if you didnt already know check it out in the tentant act


Yes still like that, i used that money for the deposit on the new place


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

**edited**


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

effox said:


>


WHats my name?
I d-dont know...
Yes you do, whats MY NAME?
Heisenberg?
YOURE G** D***** RIGHT!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tomorrow (Monday) is the first of the 3 crazy days, i think i am ready....well almost lol I will try to take pics of this craziness, crossing my fingers so everything goes well


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Tomorrow (Monday) is the first of the 3 crazy days, i think i am ready....well almost lol I will try to take pics of this craziness, crossing my fingers so everything goes well


Good luck Claudia..I don't envy you  Try to concentrate on the "positives".....it'll all be over in 3 days


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

77_Bus_Girl said:


> good luck!


Thank u 


guppygeorge said:


> Good luck Claudia..I don't envy you  Try to concentrate on the "positives".....it'll all be over in 3 days


Yes yes in 3 days hahhah cant wait 

The 72g and the 50g long are done, fish are in buckets with air and heaters...3 buckets for each tank full of fish.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So we moved lol Omg so much work and so tired. I have bruises all over, I lost fish but oh well couldnt do more..it was hard as it was.
I have decided it to sell my 65g too and i will take down my 50g long, this living room is not as big as the one at the old place


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad the worst part is done!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Glad the worst part is done!


Me too  I am moving things around, unpacking and cleaning as i go. At least now i dont have to go up and down the stairs...as much lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you made it with minimal casualties.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Glad you made it with minimal casualties.


Wasnt minimal  Lost all my saltwater fish from the 65g, and pretty much all africans from the 72g the only left r one convict and about 7 jewels


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn that's a shame sorry  I recently lost my prized golden Aro in a move 26 inches floating dead with the stress of moving I feel for ya !


----------

